# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  "كريم منيرفا " كريم البياض الاصلي من الموكل ( تجربتي الخاصه الي تغيرت فيها 180 درجة )

## بنوته---

السلام عليكم عساااكم بخيير ياارب




..:*(^_^)*:.. 





حبيت اني اييب لكم كريم منيرفا بعد ماتغيرت عليه 180 درجه والحمدلله
وحبيت اعرض لكم الاصلي والمقلد عسب تعرفون الفرق 

وهذا الاصلي: 




 





 




وهذا العربي المقلد: 





 
 







هذا الي يبته طبعا مغشوش وريحته غير عن الاصلي وحتى لونه غير والكرتون بعد يكون مكتوب بلعربي
والحمد لله اني حصلت الاصلي وماركته الاصليه ولاني وايد استفدت عليه حبيت اييب كميه من برع من مندوب الشركه واعرضه لكم لان وايد شفت بنات هني يدورونه ومب محصلينه واظن الي حصلوه يلاقو المقلد الي فيه ماده الذئبق

والله يابنات من بعد اسبوع استخدام اشوف ويهي ينور حتى مع اني احيانا كنت اقطع مب كل يوم وبانتظام
حتى بعد ماتستخدمينه وتغسلين ويهج خلاص يتم ع لونه ابيض
والبياض مايخوز ابدا واستخدمه كريم اساس بعد
يعني النتيجه لقيتها والحمد لله بياض وصفاء وتوحيد اللون 
فالبدايه كنت استخدمه ع ويهي
والحين بديت استخدمه ع وين مابي اي اماكن ابي افتحها الحمدلله تفتح وتبيض وتوحد اللون 


ها بعض الكلام الي مكتوب من الشركه: 

كريم منيرفا الغني بزيت اللوز يساعد على ازاله اثار حب الشباب والنمش والبقع والكلف ويغذي البشره 
ويوحد لونها ويجدد خلاياها ليجعلها اكثر صفاء 


كيفيه الاستعمال: 
بعد تنظيف البشره دلكي بشره وجهك وعنقك بالكريم وقبل النوم يوميا 


ملاحظه : 
كثره الاشاعات على انه منيرفا في ماده الذئبق
وطلعت هالماده موجوده فقط بلمقلد العربي
اما هذا مافي اي اضرار وخالي من هالماده وكل مكوناته طبيعي 


*سعر العلبــــــــــة الاصلية المتوفرة عندي فقط ب 100 درهم*  
*والتوصيل لجميع المنااطق فقط 30 درهم* 
*سلم واستلم*  



((والي تدخل الموضوع حتا لو ترفعلي ايااه بدعووة حلوة منهاا ان الله ييسر امرئ))

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## Um_Raian

بالتوفييييييييييييق

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## لمعة خرز

موفقة

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

بالتوفيق حبيبتى والفرق واضح وايد بين الاصلى والمغشوش 

سبحان الله مهما قلدو الشيء الاصلى يظهر علية انة تقليد

----------


## دبويه2007

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## انين الحب

اللَّهُـــــــــمَّ ..

فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ،،، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ,,، 
مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّيــــنَ ،,

رَحْمنَ الدُّنْـــيَا وَالآخِــــرَةِ ,,
وَرَحِيمَهُمـــَا أَنْتَ تَرْحَمُني ,,

فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَــــــةٍ ...
تُغْنِيني بِــــهَا ...

عَنْ رَحْمَـــةِ مَنْ سِــوَاكَ ,,

----------


## miss_layali

لا حول و لا قوّة إلا بالله و لا منجى من الله إلا إليه 
لا حول و لا قوّة إلا بالله و لا منجى من الله إلا إليه 
لا حول و لا قوّة إلا بالله و لا منجى من الله إلا إليه

----------


## خليدة

موووووووووووووووفقه
والله اني سمعت انه رووووووووووعه بالتوفييق ان شاء الله

----------


## دهن_العود

موفقه الغلا

----------


## بنوته---

تسلموووون يا الغاالياات ع الرفع

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## احساسي معك

موفقه اختي

----------


## بنوته---

ترااا المغشوووش يبين 

وتسلميين ع الرفع ام عبد االله 


انا يبت بلاول المغشووش وبعديين يبته من الموكل نفسة 

والحمد الله واااااااااااايد اوك

----------


## NARRY

ماشاء الله يابنوته رووووووووعه هالكريم
وانا بعد استخدمته وااااااااااااايد يبيض يخلي ويهج حلييييييييب
بلتوفيق غلايه

----------


## بنوته---

تسلموووووووووووون يا الغااليات

----------


## %~ ورد جوري ~%

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## بنوته---

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق اب اب اب اب اب 


تسلموون يا الغااليات ع الرفع

----------


## miss.floower

بالتوفيييييييييييق...........

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووق

----------


## بنوتـــهـ



----------


## miss.floower

بالتوفيق..

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## m9ar83h

مووفقه آلغلآ 

ان شااء الله بطلبه فالمستقبل : )

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووق

----------


## كراعين نمله

بالتوفيق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

لللرفع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## الدانه 2009

بالتوفييييييييييييق

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

لللرفع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررفعع

----------


## NARRY

للرررفع

----------


## العهود111



----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفعع

----------


## NARRY

للرففعع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووقق

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففعع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

لللررفع

----------


## NARRY

لللرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررففع

----------


## NARRY

للررفعع

----------


## NARRY

لررفع

----------


## NARRY

لرففع

----------


## NARRY

لرفعع

----------


## NARRY

للرررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## اصايل

ربي يوووووووووووفقج  
للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للررففع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررففع

----------


## NARRY

لللرفع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

قوووووووووووق

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,

----------


## NARRY

لللررففع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووق

----------


## يحراويه

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

لل رفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## لذة عذابه

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرففعع

----------


## لذة عذابه

بالتوفييييق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

لل ر ف ع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

ر ف ع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

ر ف ع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووق

----------


## malakmaroc

اللَّهُـــــــــمَّ ..

فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ،،، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ,,، 
مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّيــــنَ ،,

رَحْمنَ الدُّنْـــيَا وَالآخِــــرَةِ ,,
وَرَحِيمَهُمـــَا أَنْتَ تَرْحَمُني ,,

فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَــــــةٍ ...
تُغْنِيني بِــــهَا ...

عَنْ رَحْمَـــةِ مَنْ سِــوَاكَ ,,

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووق

----------


## بنوته---

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## AL WAFA



----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

وووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عيـUAEـون

موفقة حبوبة

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

ر ف ع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## akka

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## NARRY

ر ف ع

----------


## كوين فاشن

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## رووررريت

موفقه يالغلا

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

ر ف ع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

ر ف ع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ❥~S

لي عوده

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

ففففففففففففففف

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

لللرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ام_جمعه

موووووووفقه يالغاااااااليه 

^^

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرررفع

----------


## NARRY

ر ف ع

----------


## NARRY

لللرفع

----------


## NARRY

رر ف ع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووق


مبروك نوراي ع التوقيع

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

ربي يبارك فيج حيااااااتووو ^^

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## فراشة الملونة

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## دلع ريلها

موفقه الغلا

----------


## دلع ريلها

الغاليه شيكي على الخاص 
انا كنت طالبه كريم 
الكريم متوفر ولا لا بس ما رديتي علي 
ياليت اتردين علي

----------


## مريمي الشحي



----------


## بنوته---

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنوته---

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## شوقانة

up 
up 
up

----------


## بنوته---

^________________________^



رمضاان مبارك عليكم ^.^

----------


## بنوته---

رمضاان مبارك عليكم ^.^

----------


## بنوته---

^%_______________________%^

----------


## بنوته---

^______________________________^

----------


## بنوته---

^________________________________________^

----------


## بنوته---

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## ام_جمعه

الصور هب ظااااهره يالغاليه 

موووووووووفقه ان شااااءالله 

^^

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## bint_altamimi

موفقة اختي

----------


## بنوته---

^____________________^

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## حصر الحلى

مرحبا اختي 

شي باقي من كريم منيرفا 
؟؟

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للررفع

----------


## NARRY

للرففع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

للرفعع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## NARRY

للرفع

----------


## بنوته---

^____________________^

----------


## NARRY

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## huyam

اختي انا عاوزة كريم منيرفا بس تلفون او شئ عن اطلب

----------


## ام غايوتى

لمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة ... ولاختفاء الصور .. يغلق

----------

